# Pedals with shield symbol



## Danny Anson (Dec 6, 2022)

reflectors and shield symbol


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2022)

I believe those are Union pedals.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 6, 2022)

I thought Union, but was thrown off by the made in USA.  I thought they were a German company... They did briefly make pedals in Olney, Ill:




__





						MARWI | History of Union
					






					www.marwi-eu.com
				



And some more details:








						Roadmaster Leaves Distribution Legacy
					

CORRECTION: ***In our February 1 print version of this story we stated incorrectly that Highway Two is owned by Dave Hostetter. Hostetter actually serves as president of Highway Two. Highway Two is a joint venture, wholly-owned by Selle Royal S.p.A and Continental Tires North America. Highway...




					www.bicycleretailer.com


----------

